# Indoor Photography--Need Advice



## beetle_slayer (Aug 14, 2004)

I am wanting to shoot some indoor photos.  Rock bands, car shows, etc.  Flashes aren't always possible and fast film has its drawbacks.  I am looking at a faster lens.  I want to know if there is much difference, besides price, of a Canon 85 F1.8 and a F1.2L.  Will I gain enought to justify the $1100-$1200 price difference?  I dont mind faster film, but grain only works in certain situations.
Thanks!


----------



## Big Mike (Aug 16, 2004)

I think the difference between F1.8 and F1.2 is one stop (or just over one stop).  If that's the case, it won't help you that much in a dark situation.  Well not $1200 worth of help anyway.

You already have IS lenses.  How about a tri-pod or mono-pod?  

Could IR film be an option for you?  I remember reading that you can use an IR filter on your flash to block the visible light.


----------



## Varthlokkur (Aug 16, 2004)

The main difference will be the 1.2 is a sharper more contrasty lens.  Its only worth it if you have lots of money or will make lots of money.


----------



## Debbe (Aug 16, 2004)

excuse my ignorance, but what does IS  and USM on the lenses mean?


----------



## Big Mike (Aug 16, 2004)

IS ... Image stabilization.  This technology lets you get sharper photos at slower shutter speeds that would normally result in blurriness due to camera shake.

USM ... Ultra Sonic Motor.  It's the motor that controls the focusing of the lens in auto focus mode.  USM is faster and quieter than lenses without USM.
http://www.canon.ca/digitalphotography/english/ctech_article.asp?id=182&tid=6


----------



## Debbe (Aug 16, 2004)

Oh!
Thanks a bunch!  It's so nice to get answers so easily.
I'm loving this forum.


----------



## jadin (Aug 16, 2004)

There is a happy medium 

f/1.4

I'd say it's worth getting the fastest lens you can afford. Being able to keep a fast shutter for a rock concert is rather important IMO. What good is a tripod if your musicians are moving all over. (true the effect can add to a photo, but I'd rather have the choice of making that effect, versus being forced into it.)


----------



## molested_cow (Aug 16, 2004)

Well I am stilling learning how to take indoor shots too. Most of my shots with flash are crap... it's a steep learning curve.

Anyone can advice on how do I twick my flash instead?

Right now when I use flash, I set my body to P and lens to F22( the orange mark). The store that sold me the flash told me to just leave it in this mode and the flash will do it automatically. So far not too good.


----------



## Varthlokkur (Aug 16, 2004)

what type of camera and flash


----------



## molested_cow (Aug 16, 2004)

My equipment list is in my sig. The flash I use is a beginner model. Brand is Nissin, mode is Auto 300AFZ Thyristor.


----------



## beetle_slayer (Aug 16, 2004)

It isnt practical  to carry a tripod or monopod with me and my IS lens is only F3.5 at 28mm, still too slow.  I think what I have gathered is the F1.8 will be my best best.  I am kinda interested in the infared aspect.  Tell me more...


----------



## Big Mike (Aug 17, 2004)

http://www.vividlight.com/articles/2915.htm


----------



## markc (Aug 17, 2004)

One thing to keep in mind is that wide apertures give you a shallow depth of field. You will be able to shoot in low light using the 85mm at f1.8, but not a lot will be in focus. A person's eyes may be sharp, but then their ears will be soft.







This shot was taken with a Canon 85/1.8 on Canon Elan body @ f1.8. The focal point was the boy's right eye (image left). At 1.2, there would be very little that's sharp, and it would be near impossible to get a good pic of something moving.

Personally, I like using shallow depth of field, but it's not always appropriate. I love the 85/1.8 lens, BTW. It's perfect for portraits and has great bokah (the look of the out-of-focus parts).

On camera flashes generally suck. If you want to improve you flash pics, the best thing would be to get one you can hold off-camera attached with a cord. That way you can hold it off to the side (or have someone help do that), and the light won't be so direct and flat. Plus they are more powerful, so you won't have to worry so much about fall-off and uneven lighting.


----------

